# Shark fin on models w/ 4g antenna



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I presume the one from verano would work.


----------



## Cerl3erus (Sep 16, 2016)

I can measure the verono and my 15 cruze let u know


----------



## krystalized (Feb 8, 2014)

That would be great! I just put down vinyl on my roof, wanting to add a new shark fin asap!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I just cut the factory antennae where it tapers and used a dab of silicone on the stub to keep it weather tight. No noticeable degradation of signal in FM or AM.


----------



## hsohal24 (Jul 2, 2017)

Wait so exactly how are you guys adding shark fin antennas to the 2015 chevy cruze. The radio antenna mount is huge. Are you guys cutting it? And about the verano. Are you guys replacing the oem antenna mount with a verano radio antenna?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Last week I purchased one from visual garage and they are in the process of manufacturing an and send out in a week or so. They ask for the body style and color. I have one for each of my previous Cruzes and I am buying for my 3rd as reception is better.


> Ordered a shark fin not knowing it wouldn't fit.


 They manufacture to fit as per specification of the car so don't worry.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hsohal24 said:


> Wait so exactly how are you guys adding shark fin antennas to the 2015 chevy cruze. The radio antenna mount is huge. Are you guys cutting it? And about the verano. Are you guys replacing the oem antenna mount with a verano radio antenna?


That's a good question how others made it fit w/o a massive OEM Shark Fin swap. The WIFI capable cars like 2015 and 2016 limited Cruze have a larger base than the regular 2011-2014 Cruze. The Shark Fin Made by Visual Garage came in 2 sizes MKI and MKII with MKII being the larger size. The Sonic and Cruze share the same antenna where the Verano doesn't. Doing a full out swap to the OEM Verano shark fin is a bit over the heads of the average person. There was maybe 1 or 2 people who did it but pics are scarce even before Photo Bucket situation took place. 

Visual Garage says 2015 can have their fin fit if and only if the base is _*less than 5"*_ length. Pretty much a 15 not containing WiFi from the factory like a fleet car or overseas market. I haven't seen the 2015-2016 Limited fleet base but this is a picture of the pre facelift Fleet Cruze no OnStar no XM antenna base however long FB allows me to post this.


----------



## hsohal24 (Jul 2, 2017)

So what do you suggest I should do. I have the 2015 Cruze with the massive radio mount. Do you recommend that I swap it with a 2015-16 Verano shark fin? Do I lose anything by doing this? I would like radio capabilities and don't really care about OnStar? Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hsohal24 said:


> So what do you suggest I should do. I have the 2015 Cruze with the massive radio mount. Do you recommend that I swap it with a 2015-16 Verano shark fin? Do I lose anything by doing this? I would like radio capabilities and don't really care about OnStar? Thanks for the feedback


Unless you find a full write up of what needs to be done exactly, you pretty much run the risk of possibly losing the entire antenna function, destroy the headliner, and void the warranty when you go in to try and get it fixed. If you can find someone who can do it "legit" and not "I'm sure I can YouTube it" them it could be possible. Same time you have to find out if the Verano had WiFi in the same setup or if it was separate like some of the GM trucks. When I searched threads from 5 years ago they also tossed in Insignia and Camaro but didn't specify if roof or trunk mounted. Then again 5 years ago WiFi wasn't a thought so you still risk losing that feature. 

In short, you would be the 1st person to pay for and try it out on a 15-16 WiFi equipped Cruze. Any other thread that pops up won't be for the 15/16 with WiFi.


----------

